# Political cartoons from Australia



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

The Aussies are on point when it comes to US politics. The last one is by far my favorite.
AUSTRALIAN CARTOONS...NEVER SEEN IN AMERICA
Here is a great collection of editorial page cartoons!

 
'A government that is big enough to give you everything you want is big enough to take away everything you have.' - Thomas Jefferson 
AUSTRALIAN CARTOONS...NEVER SEEN IN AMERICA 

 BELIEVE IT OR NOT -- 

THESE CARTOONS ARE FROM OUR FRIENDS 

'DOWN UNDER'. 

WHY DO WE NEVER SEE SIMILAR IN USA PAPERS?? 

​







































































< BR>






































































​


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm just getting red X's.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

+1...I thought it was work.


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Sorry guys. It's coming up for me but I think the size of the "file" might be a problem. Any suggestions on a tech savvy member I could email it to to work sme magic on it?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

You could get a set of markers and draw each cartoon on paper, then take a digital picture of each one and then upload them to your computer and then post them...


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Done and done...uploading now.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I hope these are the pics


----------

